

$12 Billion Shipped to Iraq, $9 Billion 'Unaccounted For' - redspear
http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2007/10/iraq_billions200710?currentPage=all

======
prawn
[2007]

Very sad that no one in any semblance of power takes any responsibility for
seeing this sort of thing sorted out. Mind-boggling amounts of money, that
almost every human on Earth dreams of and works tirelessly towards, squirreled
away by opportunistic bastards.

------
phlux
After reading this :[http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/the-real-
housewive...](http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/the-real-housewives-
of-wall-street-look-whos-cashing-in-on-the-bailout-20110411?print=true)

I am starting to get very very pissed off.

